

Sorting algorithms demonstrated using traditional folk dances - lemming
http://algo-rythmics.ms.sapientia.ro/

======
pedalpete
strangely, I've seen all sorts of diagrams illustrating sorting algorithms in
action, but apparently interpretive dance is the best way to visualize it. Who
knew?

